# Shooting an Indoor Ice Skating Event for the first time... Advice on Settings please.



## lib1967 (Sep 10, 2011)

I use a Sony a700 my lenses are 4.5-5-6/75-300 and 3.5-6.3/18-200. My concerns: Avoiding ISO blowing out noise and maintaining freeze of motion. I've set my ISO NR to normal, and realize I need to shoot at a range of at least F2 but my glass doesn't go that low : ( . I am able to freeze motion but am between 1/60 and 1/100 but ISO is messing me up!  I basically would like to here some setting suggestions from some of you that have shot in this sort of environment. I did some test shots at dusk with motion to try to get a feel for it but will be going to do a preliminary shoot for light testing the first of the week prior to the original shoot. Basically the set up is a indoor ice rink, possibly shooting through glass for some or all shots depending if they take down the glass for the event. I know it is trial and error till you find the right settings but any suggestions as to a good place to start would be appreciated. I was going to set the WB to Auto, while using my 75-300 glass with shutter at 1/60 and rising as needed on Manual mode at 4.5. Am I anywhere near the right thought process in how to go about finding the right settings for this? Just looking for a place to start with this. I usually shoot still photography with flash strobes so forgive my lack of know how. Also, I will not be using flash, and unless otherwise suggested will use automatic focus. A monopod for panning. I get the concept from reading on how to do this... I think lol... just would love to hear some of your suggestions. Thanks so much for reading, hope to get a response. I am new here.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Sep 10, 2011)

Without knowing the exact setup. Is it show lights, spotlight?  If it is though the glass, is it quality glass, used in NHL arenas or puck marked distorted glass, that may have a tint to it.  If the glass is out then it will be easier.  Spot lights are brighter than you may think.  As far as settings go, all the shows I've shot, have been anywhere between 250th sec-1000th, f 2.8-5.6 and the iso is between 640-1600.  None of these figures will help you.  Your camera has a good iso range, although I don't know what the noise is like over 1000iso, if it's not too bad, don't be afraid to use a higher iso to get a shutter speed fast enough to stop the skaters.  Just watch the light for the brightest points, there will be some, and work with the light and not against it, you should be ok.


----------



## lib1967 (Sep 10, 2011)

I will know more of what I am dealing with as far as the glass and if they will be spotlighting or not on Tuesday. I will use the settings you listed as a guide and make note of what worked best there then. The actual shoot is on the Sept. 16th. It is a skating event with teens as the performers. Not sure if the ice is used for hockey also, but I think so. I will get a better look and more info. I have had this camera since 2008 and have not felt at all lacking but you are right, it is all in the light and finding the right settings to go with it.  I will shoot in RAW and get it as clean as I can. Hoping for the best : ) Hoping it opens more doors of photography for me to experience. Thanks again for the response and information.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Sep 10, 2011)

I've shot figure skating events for over 20 years and everyone is different. You can make some nice images from ice shows especially if they use spotlights, watch for the shadows on the ice, they are overlooked by most people, but they can make for very interesting images.


----------

